# amd64 / partition full after make installkernel



## rambetter (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, I installed FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 onto a virtual machine (VirtualBox on Debian Squeeze) yesterday with all the default disk partitioning done automatically by sysinstall.  In particular, the / partition got 512 megs.  Now right after that I did a full build of the world (nothing in src.conf and very few interesting things in make.conf) and kernel (GENERIC) as described here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html .  To my shock it seems that /boot is getting overflowed with the kernel/ and kernel.old/ directories.

I did a little sanity checking.  On my FreeBSD 7.1 i386 server, where I've done the buildworld process millions of times, there exist /boot/kernel/ and /boot/kernel.old/ directories, and the total usage of / on this system is 39%.  I wiped clean the temporary 8.1 amd64 virtual machine install and reinstalled, this time with a 1 gig / partition.  Sure enough, right out of the box the / partition is 29% full (of 1024 megs).  So on a 512 meg partition it would have been over 50% full, and after a "make installkernel" it would exceed 100%.

Is this a known problem?  I'm surprised they didn't bump up the default / partition size when using sysinstall.


----------



## aragon (Nov 21, 2010)

rambetter said:
			
		

> Is this a known problem?  I'm surprised they didn't bump up the default / partition size when using sysinstall.


Yes.  It has been bumped up for 8.2.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=151919

In the mean time:

`# rm -f /boot/kernel*/*.symbols`


----------



## akitaro (Nov 24, 2010)

Comment out the line

```
makeoptions     DEBUG=-g
```
 in /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2010)

Considering the topic title that would be /usr/src/sys/*amd64*/conf/*MYKERNEL*. OP is using 64-bit FreeBSD, and after an edit, a GENERIC kernel config should be renamed to a personalised one.


----------

